# Crate Questions



## mrsnz (May 10, 2006)

My husband and I are new to this site and are trying to get as much information as we possibly can before we bring home our new puppy on June 20th! 

The puppy is a female Golden Retriever who will be 10 weeks old when we pick her up! We're so excited! We've decided to name her Riley : We want to crate train her and have bought some books to teach us how, but we do have a few questions that aren't covered in the books. 

My husband and I both work full time. I work Tuesday-Saturday from 6:00am to 2:30pm. I usually go to bed at 8:30pm and get up at 5:00am. My husband works the same days, but from 9:00am to anywhere from 4:00pm to 7:00pm; usually 7pm. 

Question #1: Should we keep Riley in the crate all night while we're sleeping AND all day while we're at work? If so, this seems like a lot of time to keep the poor girl in her crate. Obviously, we'll need to wake up every few hours to take her out to go potty at night. Will she be okay in the crate all day while we are at work? My husband works close enough to home that if he needed to leave a couple times a day to come let her out to go potty, he can. 

The longest she will ever be in the crate during the day is from 8:30am when my husband goes to work, until 3:00pm when I get home. 

I guess I just worry that because we both work full time she will feel cooped up and neglected. We will do everything we can to make her not feel that way! 

Every other post I have read about crate training are from people who work from home so they can devote A LOT of time to the puppy during the day. If anyone has any ideas on how to do this I would greatly appreciate it! We can get baby gates and keep her in the laundry room or kitchen if we need to. 

Question #2: We have read that we should start off with a smaller crate so that she doesn't soil where she sleeps. Is this true? Or should we just start with the same size crate we'll use her whole life? 

I apologize for this post being so long, but I do appreciate anyone who reads it and I REALLY appreciate anyone who responds! 

We want to do the best we possibly can to raise our new little puppy! 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give us!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Question two is easier....they make adjustable crates. So you can expand as they grow. I didn't go that route because I didn't know about it until it was too late. But we had a smaller crate already, then, once Samson outgrew it, we went and bought the bigger one. Hopefully, someone can tell you name brands or something....

As far as Question 1, Samson slept all night in his crate from the start (we got him at 11 weeks). 8:30 - 3:00 isn't any longer than the night time, but I would try and get some good exercise during the times you are home. Feed her early enough that she gets to go to the bathroom before being crated. But I'd say to get good quality play time in when she's not crated.

I know Greg will suggest a kennel outside, which might be better for the long days, but I don't think it's as important if she's getting lots of exercise otherwise.

And, by the way, my youngest son's name is Riley...(he's RiMan here on the forum).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was always told that for every month they are is how long they can hold it...so in your case she shouldnt be left in the crate longer than 2 hours. Maybe you husband could come home during the day and give hr time out of the crate?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I was always told that for every month they are is how long they can hold it...so in your case she shouldnt be left in the crate longer than 2 hours. Maybe you husband could come home during the day and give hr time out of the crate?


Yeah....I've read that too. But Samson slept all night with no problems, though, night time might be different.

I was also gonna suggest someone taking her out on a lunch break..... Or, maybe even a neighbor kid or something?


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

We have a 42" wire crate for Bogart. He never messed in it and he sleeps in it right now with the door open. We had this crate for our female golden 11 years ago. Now what I would do is have your hubby come home at 12 pm let the pup out a little and play with her and maybe give her a chewtoy like a stuffed Kong with her when she goes back into her crate. She should be fine until 3pm then. Puppies that young should also be fed 3 times a day so that would make it perfect. She'll adjust to your Times faily quickly. They get into a routine and like to keep with it. After Bogart was housetrained at about 13 weeks I let him sleep in our bedroom with my other dog on their Bed next to my bed. He never messed there either and I put a babygate into the doorframe so he didn't walk around at night. He has been sleeping at night with us since. He is 10 months old now and only goes into his crate with closed door when I have to leave the house.
I tell him Bogart crate and he walks right in turns around and waits for his cookie that he always gets for being such a good boy.
Expect the first few nights to be a little loud since she is not going to like being in the crate and away from her littermates. 
All the best,
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## mrsnz (May 10, 2006)

Thank you so much for the replies! I posted this exact same question on another dog forum two days ago and still haven't received any responses!

I appreciate all your help!

My husband and I have talked about it and we have decided that he can come home one or two times during the day to let Riley out to go potty. And I will take her out in the morning before I go to work and when I get home at 3:00pm.

Is it a good idea to take a few days off work when we first get her? This way she's not cooped up all day right away? We are getting her on a Tuesday, so we figured I could take Wednesday and my husband could take Thursday off. Is this a good idea?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mrsnz said:


> Thank you so much for the replies! I posted this exact same question on another dog forum two days ago and still haven't received any responses!
> I appreciate all your help!
> My husband and I have talked about it and we have decided that he can come home one or two times during the day to let Riley out to go potty. And I will take her out in the morning before I go to work and when I get home at 3:00pm.
> Is it a good idea to take a few days off work when we first get her? This way she's not cooped up all day right away? We are getting her on a Tuesday, so we figured I could take Wednesday and my husband could take Thursday off. Is this a good idea?


She'll get used to the crate very quickly. When we first started, we gave Samson a treat as he went in and just got to the point that when he saw us get a treat out, he'd run straight for it...

I think if you can sneak in bathroom breaks in during the day, you've got it made....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Many of the larger sized crates that will fit your golden once an adult come with dividers for adjusting the amount of room as they grow. I would go with the larger crate that you feel will fit her as an adult because unless you already have a smaller crate that will be an extra cost and the puppy won't be in it long. They grow soooo fast.

Yeah, if you can take a few days off it will help. And if you get the puppy on a Friday then you could make it a four days thing if you don't work weekends, it will give you a little more time to get the puppy through some crate training as well as help him to adjust to his new home. Yeah, if your going to crate train the puppy stays in the crate at night as well as anytime you are not able to watch it. During the days though the pup will need some exercise as well as potty breaks otherwise she may be a handful because these guys need alot of exercise, you may not notice it much in the beginning but you will soon after. I crate trained my last two males, and i'm glad I did. 

Congratulations, I bet your all getting so excited!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

If your breeder is close you could ask if you could take the crate there so the puppies can ALL take turns going in and out. Also take an old towel that you don't mind the dogs sleeping on to the breeder and a toy the puppy is going to come home with. That way EVERYTHING has the scent on it of the siblings so Riley won't be feeling so lonely. 

Hubby coming home to feed and do potty breaks is very good. Also leave a radio or the tv on so there's noise.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

quote:
"Is it a good idea to take a few days off work when we first get her?"

You bet it is! And you will enjoy it very much. Could be the best holiday of your life!


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

You have received some really excellent advice on this subject. The only thing I could add is that it really helps the pup (and you) if you can snuggle up together the first night. She's going to be lonely that first night and you being right there to reassure her will be better for her. Take crate training slowly at first. Try introducing it to her by playing with her near it (with door open) and let her see you toss treats in once in a while. Allow her to explore it with the door open and she'll quickly learn that her crate is a really cool place to be. Do that the second day home and it will help her sleep that night a little better. My advice is right on with Goldndust about buying a crate with a divider. I am amazed at how fast Samwise has grown in the short time we've had him.

Good luck to you. More pictures, please, when you have them...


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Our puppy, Jerzey, will be 10 weeks old next Tuesday.
We take him out to go potty during the day anywhere from 2 to 3 hours and he is getting the hang of it. He hasn't messed in the house in almost a week. So if possible, at least for the first week or two, perhaps your husband could come home twice during the day. He could feed him one time and either play with that time or the other, depending on his schedule. Then maybe he could cut it down to one time.
I think it would be great if you could take a couple days off. When you get the puppy, it is such a new place and experience for him that to have you around cuddling him and making him feel secure can only be good for him.
As far as the size of the crate, we bought the Midwest Life Stages 42" crate. Some people suggested the 36", but I wanted to be safe. It came with a divider that you hook on to make the crate smaller, and you can move it back as the puppy grows.
By the way, Jerzey went into his crate nicely, and then after one or two days, one night, he howled for almost 2 hours. Hard as it was, we ignored him, he finally settled down, and never did that again. Now he seems very content when he is in there.
At any rate, good luck with Riley!
Susan


----------

